# Wheel stud question with wheel swap



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Did the eco wheels come with lug nuts? The studs will be the same but the seat for the lug nuts might be different.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, the lug nuts may well be different between the base steel wheels and the Eco alloys. I have to swap lug nuts when swapping to snow tires since the Eco lugs are too big for my winter wheels. 

IIRC the Eco alloys use a M12x1.5 bolt pattern with a tapered seat. Look for lugs that match those specifications while fitting (with a socket on the outside) into the lug holes. I'd say go to the dealer, but they'd charge you about $5 per lug nut...


----------

